# Which scope?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am torn between a Nightforce SHV and a Vortex PST generation II. I see the SHV nightforce tube is the same material as the Vortex. The Vortex has the turrets I like. The Nightforce has a covered windage turret that I don't like. The Vortex has the reticle I like. The Votex has a great warranty which I have used. So is the Nightforce still worth more money?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

They're both great scopes. Hard call. I'll pm you.
Xdeano


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> I am torn between a Nightforce SHV and a Vortex PST generation II. I see the SHV nightforce tube is the same material as the Vortex. *The Vortex has the turrets I like. The Nightforce has a covered windage turret that I don't like. The Vortex has the reticle I like. The Votex has a great warranty* which I have used. So is the Nightforce still worth more money?


I think you answered your own question. 8)

A guy I work with has both of these scopes, optically I can't tell the difference. Because of the turrets and reticle, he prefers the Vortex. They're both great scopes.


----------

